# Outdoor Speakers



## TwoElkhounds

I wanted to have some outdoor speakers that we could use to listen to the radio or soft music when we are outside. In the past we would open the screen door and crank up the interior speakers so we could hear them outside, not a good solution. I was not comfortable cutting holes in the exterior walls to install exterior speakers, so what to do?

If you look behind your skirting on the Outback, you will see a great deal of wasted space between the trailer frame and the skirting. I decided to use this space to install my exterior speakers. I purchased waterproof marine box speakers. I installed one speaker forward of the wheel well and a second speaker behind the wheel well. Pictures below:

Forward speaker



















Here is the Rear Speaker mounted behind the wheel well..










The box speakers are waterproof with all stainless steel grills and hardware. However, I was disappointed when I opened the box and saw plastic speaker mounting brackets. I reinforced these with galvanized steel brackets.

I installed a switch below the stereo that can be used to select between any of the internal trailer speakers and the exterior speakers I installed. I purchased the switch from Radio Shack and it allows up to four pairs of speakers to be connected.










I thought getting the speaker wire down to the speakers would be difficult, but it wasn't. The over sink cabinet has a false bottom which allows you to fish the wires into the microwave compartment (at least on the 25RSS).










You can then route the wires through the microwave compartment (must remove the microwave first).










Wires can then be routed into the refridgerator cabinet, and then out to the lower cabinet then to the underside of the trailer to the speakers!!

The speakers sound great!! I was concerned that there would be vibration in the skirting, but there is none.

DAN


----------



## Duanesz

Looks good how do they sound? I was looking at that area but I thought it might sound muffled down there.

Duane


----------



## battalionchief3

I have been meaning to do that one too. I like the radio in the shower but no one wants to hear it in the living aera, that switch sounds like the solution for that problem too. Good job.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Duanesz said:


> Looks good how do they sound? I was looking at that area but I thought it might sound muffled down there.
> 
> Duane


I had a similar concern, but I must say they sound great!! Funny, but the stereo sound seems to be coming from the trailer tires when you sit at the table under the awning!!! I was concerned about vibration, but that has not been an issue.

Biggest issue is the harsh environment. You need waterproof speakers, corrosion proof hardware, and metal mounting brackets.

DAN


----------



## deanintemp

Those are the same speakers I have mounted in my boat - very water proof - no problems in over 5-years. Great idea, looks like I have a project for the weekend - honey, can you cut the grass again, looks like I'm gonna be busy!


----------



## crunchman12002

TwoElkhounds said:


> I wanted to have some outdoor speakers that we could use to listen to the radio or soft music when we are outside. In the past we would open the screen door and crank up the interior speakers so we could hear them outside, not a good solution. I was not comfortable cutting holes in the exterior walls to install exterior speakers, so what to do?
> 
> If you look behind your skirting on the Outback, you will see a great deal of wasted space between the trailer frame and the skirting. I decided to use this space to install my exterior speakers. I purchased waterproof marine box speakers. I installed one speaker forward of the wheel well and a second speaker behind the wheel well. Pictures below:
> 
> Forward speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Rear Speaker mounted behind the wheel well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box speakers are waterproof with all stainless steel grills and hardware. However, I was disappointed when I opened the box and saw plastic speaker mounting brackets. I reinforced these with galvanized steel brackets.
> 
> I installed a switch below the stereo that can be used to select between any of the internal trailer speakers and the exterior speakers I installed. I purchased the switch from Radio Shack and it allows up to four pairs of speakers to be connected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought getting the speaker wire down to the speakers would be difficult, but it wasn't. The over sink cabinet has a false bottom which allows you to fish the wires into the microwave compartment (at least on the 25RSS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can then route the wires through the microwave compartment (must remove the microwave first).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wires can then be routed into the refridgerator cabinet, and then out to the lower cabinet then to the underside of the trailer to the speakers!!
> 
> The speakers sound great!! I was concerned that there would be vibration in the skirting, but there is none.
> 
> DAN


Nice job on the speakers, how did you get the microwave out?
TIA,
crunchman


----------



## TwoElkhounds

crunchman12002 said:


> Nice job on the speakers, how did you get the microwave out?
> TIA,
> crunchman


Just remove the four phillips head screws on the front of the microwave and it slides right out. You can see the screw holes in the picture I took. Once you slide the microwave clear of the opening, you can unplug and set it aside.

DAN


----------



## GoodTimes

Great mod. Ours came with the outdoor speakers and I remember first thinking "PLEASE, as if we'll ever use 'em - we're CAMPING!".......well, other than the bathroom, this might be the most used item in the camper! We ALWAYS have th music on when we're outside and people come from far and wide to pull up a chair and enjoy with us. We never play them loud, just nice 'background' tunes. Last trip out, we finally took our TV and hooked it up outside (again, I was SURE it would go to waste)...........and don't you know it, people flocked to watch. I have to say, there was something inside of me that felt like we were going against 'camping code'.........but it WAS kinda neat. Me, I like a good fire - but since it was about 95 at 10pm, the television was the next best thing!

Enjoy your tunes! And now that you have those wires fished down just right, now you have to about getting the TV wires out there too!


----------



## crunchman12002

TwoElkhounds said:


> Nice job on the speakers, how did you get the microwave out?
> TIA,
> crunchman


Just remove the four phillips head screws on the front of the microwave and it slides right out. You can see the screw holes in the picture I took. Once you slide the microwave clear of the opening, you can unplug and set it aside.

DAN
[/quote]
Thank you. My microwave cabinet seems to be lose, I need to reinforce it. 
crunchman


----------

